# Help get me started



## valveking250 (Sep 5, 2007)

I just started this account so if i don't know much, my apology's. I have been doing a little bit of research on Z cars, and I'm looking at the z31 300zx, the s13 240sx, but im concerned about how long these cars will last. The z31 300zx has definitively caught my eye, and i can get one pretty inexpensive. I was just woundering if someone can fill me in on important things about the z31 300zx that i need to be aware of before buying one. Can someone help me?


----------



## Mnmboy (Sep 2, 2007)

nissan engines (if taken care of) will last for ever, my dads hard body had 398,000 miles on it


----------



## valveking250 (Sep 5, 2007)

I just hear that the z31 300zx have radiator and alternator and things of that sort to go bad alot. my brother had a 91 240sx and it ended up having blown head gaskets. so what are the things i need to look out for when buying a z31 300zx?


----------



## Mnmboy (Sep 2, 2007)

well i have an 86 z31 with 105,000 on it and i haven't had a problem, the only big issues ive ever really heard with the z series is transition issues, but like i said i haven't had a problem. My friend swears by the 240 but i donno much about it.


----------



## Mnmboy (Sep 2, 2007)

this help you at all?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

My Z31 had 160,000+ on it. It would probably still be running if I hadn't been greedy about getting more boost out of the otherwise completely stock engine........ Any engine will last if treated properly and given good basic maintenance.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a 87 Turbo. Make sure the timing belt has been changed at 60K intervals. If your not sure, change it. If its a turbo, check the oil and water levels often. 250,000 miles on a Z31 is fairly common. If you start smelling gas when you start it up. DON"T WAIT! http://www.nissanforums.com/general-z-discussion/136947-burnt-z.html

Repair the leaking injector. Check the Nissan service campaign bulletin about a free dealer replacement on leaking fuel injectors for 84-89 Z31's.


----------



## SNACKS67 (Mar 31, 2007)

*buy the Z31!!*

bought my 84 turbo with 129K 4 years ago. still runs perfect, but had to replace alt., power steering pump, clutch, fan clutch, thermostat and water pump before 150K. I would and will buy another


----------

